# alumnium 80 tank question



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Is a alumnium 80 made byCTC in 81 any good I know Luxfers aren't if so I have one for sale it looks like new Chad


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

CTC is not the manufacturer, it's part of the permit code - stands for "Canadian Transport Commission".

If you can, post the entire series of info stamped into the dome, andI should be able to tell you. 

Jim


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

I didn't know that so here goes CTC/DOT-E6498-3000 

P336782 1 *81 DACOR

THANKS Chad 

It doesn't say Luxfer on itbut I didn't think Dacor made tanks


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

That tankwas made for Dacor by Luxfer. The E-6498 is the original DOT permit number that has since expired. All of the tanks with that permit number were made from the bad alloy.

The serial number starting with "P" also identifies it as a Luxfer.

Sorry for the bad news.


----------

